# New Wine Cellar



## sdelli (Mar 3, 2015)

This hobby has crazy addictions! New house... So first thing is to build a new wine cellar from scratch... Bigger the better right! Now I have room to make lots more wine!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2015)

Great looking wine room and nice size.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice. Wished I had a basement.


----------



## ou8amaus (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## cimbaliw (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice sdelli


----------



## Angelina (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice cellar!


----------



## sdelli (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks all! Here is the prep area... Bought a commercial prep table and sink from restaurant auction house.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice !!

I did noticed the Allinonewinepump in the the back ground - I am very envious at this point until both boys move out of the house and I can free up more space and declare it an official wine making area.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 4, 2015)

All of you with extra space to build wine areas, would you donate some of it to me? My upstairs second bathrooms tub is full and I want to make another kit?

Thanks, I'm only asking for a couple of hundred extra square feet.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice! Now matter how much space you have we all seem to expand into it!


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 4, 2015)

Very Impressive set up. Wish we did Cellars out here...
Mike


----------



## sdelli (Mar 4, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Very nice !!
> 
> 
> 
> I did noticed the Allinonewinepump in the the back ground - I am very envious at this point until both boys move out of the house and I can free up more space and declare it an official wine making area.




Good Eyes!!! Yes that is an allinonewinepupmp! Had it for a year or so and it saves a ton of time! I use it to fill bottles too.... Works great. Only had to get a new inline release valve once... It sees a lot of use and wears out.....


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Mar 5, 2015)

You've made us all a little jealous, sdelli! My "work" space is a 14' x 5' room and it shares space with dyeing fabric and now starting seedlings for the garden! I do have other "storage" place for my carboys, but your set-up looks wonderful.


----------



## Simpsini (Mar 5, 2015)

The new room looks great. I especially like the door and the what you did with the pipe in the middle of the room, making it into a column. As has been said by so many .... I'm jealous. Good job!!


----------



## bchilders (Mar 5, 2015)

Great job on a great wine cellar. Very envious.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice! 

[Man do I wish I started this hobby about decades ago.]


----------



## sdelli (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Our passion for this hobby is definitely addicting!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2015)

I am pretty sure the name of your winery is your initials but I got a chuckle when I saw the sign. 

That is a well known acronym in my line of work. :>


----------



## bstnh1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome! First class!


----------



## sdelli (Mar 6, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> I am pretty sure the name of your winery is your initials but I got a chuckle when I saw the sign.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a well known acronym in my line of work. :>




LOL.... Ya.. It is my initials.. What does it mean in your world?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 6, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> I am pretty sure the name of your winery is your initials but I got a chuckle when I saw the sign.
> 
> That is a well known acronym in my line of work. :>





sdelli said:


> LOL.... Ya.. It is my initials.. What does it mean in your world?



I am guessing #8: http://www.acronymfinder.com/SRD.html


----------



## homesteader26 (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful wine room!! Jealous!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 6, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I am guessing #8: http://www.acronymfinder.com/SRD.html



Ah yes. Swine Respiratory Disease.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2015)

sdelli said:


> LOL.... Ya.. It is my initials.. What does it mean in your
> world?




Looks like this in my world!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 6, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I am guessing #8: http://www.acronymfinder.com/SRD.html





Boatboy24 said:


> Ah yes. Swine Respiratory Disease.



One of us can't count! Not sure whom, but I think it is YOU!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 7, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> One of us can't count! Not sure whom, but I think it is YOU!



I can count. I was just ignoring your direction.  Well, that, and I thought my reference was far more interesting.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Mar 7, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I am guessing #8: http://www.acronymfinder.com/SRD.html



I like #10 better.... Stress Response Dampening (alcohol study)


----------

